# Garage Cabinets (1/2" or 3/"4) to Hold Upper Shelving?



## GreyhoundGuy (Mar 18, 2017)

Hi all. I'm hoping y'all can help me out with a (hopefully) quick question.

I am fairly new to woodworking and am trying to turn our garage into an area where I can also do some woodworking. In my plans are some new cabinets along the far wall (opposite of the garage door) for storage. I'm following the design from these Kreg plans (LINK (sorry, couldn't find PDF of plans).

I'm modifying the cabinets to be 24" instead of 30" or 36". Above the cabinets, I'm hoping to add some 3/4" MDF so that we can use that space for storage of tubs, coolers, etc.

So... if I plan on using that space above for storage, do I NEED to stick with 3/4" MDF or plywood as the material, or can I go with 1/2" MDF or plywood as the material? If the cabinets are anchored into the wall studs, does it make a difference?

Thanks for answering this question from a rookie.

-Joel


----------



## Toolman50 (Mar 22, 2015)

I recommend 3/4".


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

If the span is only 24" and you aren't loading it down heavy you can get away with using 1/2" shelves.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*I used 1/2" Auarco plywood*

I made these shelves from 1/2" Arauco plywood, a smooth Pine.
http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f13/building-shelves-my-methods-123314/


----------



## GreyhoundGuy (Mar 18, 2017)

Thanks, everyone, for your quick replies. I think I'll stick with 3/4" plywood. Although the interior of the shelves won't hold anything super heavy, the fact that they'll have tubs and such on them (from above) makes me think that maybe the additional strength of the 3/4" over the 1/2" will be something that I should include.

Thanks again. I'll try to post pictures when all done. It'll be a while though. The list of projects is LONG! 

-Joel


----------



## johnep (Apr 12, 2007)

I used old kitchen cabinets To ensure OK. Put batten securely fastened to wall. Never any problems.
johnep


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

For garage work like that I use whatever i have on hand. One half (1/2) inch is fine for small shelves.

George


----------



## GreyhoundGuy (Mar 18, 2017)

johnep1934 said:


> I used old kitchen cabinets To ensure OK. Put batten securely fastened to wall. Never any problems.
> johnep


This was my original plan. We are going to redo our kitchen and bathrooms in a Shaker style, and I was hoping to use the kitchen cabinets out in the garage. But we need storage now in our garage and can't really wait until the cabinets in the kitchen are ready to be replaced. 

-Joel


----------



## MT Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

I built my shop cabinets from 3/4" Birch plywood. Never have to worry about them again. They are hung French cleat style and screwed to the studs. Lots of weight, and no problem in several years.


----------



## Pineknot_86 (Feb 19, 2016)

MTS, nice. Wish I had the wall space for something like that. Me? I would go with 3/4 plywood. Little bit good, whole lot better.


----------



## GreyhoundGuy (Mar 18, 2017)

MT Stringer said:


> I built my shop cabinets from 3/4" Birch plywood. Never have to worry about them again. They are hung French cleat style and screwed to the studs. Lots of weight, and no problem in several years.


I love this idea! I've used French cleats to hang artwork, but never would have thought of them for cabinets. I'm completely stealing this idea!

Question, tho. @MT Stringer, do you have just the cleat screwed to the stud or do you also screw the cabinet in once you've found exactly where you want it to be?

-Joel


----------



## MT Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

GreyhoundGuy said:


> I love this idea! I've used French cleats to hang artwork, but never would have thought of them for cabinets. I'm completely stealing this idea!
> 
> Question, tho. @*MT Stringer*, do you have just the cleat screwed to the stud or do you also screw the cabinet in once you've found exactly where you want it to be?
> 
> -Joel


After deciding on the final position, I drove screws through the cabinet back into the studs. Just to be safe. :thumbsup:


----------

